# Gypsy Nirvana nabbed



## Melvan (Sep 1, 2013)

A BRITON wanted by the US federal authorities for manufacturing, importing and exporting marijuana was arrested by agents of the Bureau of Immigration.

Gypsy Nirvana, 53, is now detained at the BI detention center in Bicutan, Taguig City following his arrest last Aug. 27 at the Subic Freeport in Olongapo.

A US district court in Maine issued a warrant of arrest against Nirvana  following his indictment on multiple counts of narcotics trafficking and money laundering.

Nirvana was allegedly profiting hugely from his UK-based   marijuana seed auction business which catered mostly to American customers who transacted with him either via the Internet or by mail and money wire transfers. 

The racket was reportedly uncovered only after several informants, who were Nirvanas former associates, tipped the US authorities about his activities.

On July 11, 2011 Customs agents at the Boston Logan International Airport in Maine intercepted a UK-bound shipment of marijuana seeds allegedly purchased by Nirvana.  

The incident resulted in raids on several marijuana plantations in Maine and the arrest of the suspects who exposed and detailed the extent of Nirvanas marijuana business.

Nirvana, described as a high profile fugitive, will be fetched from Manila by  a team of US Marshals after the BI Board of Commissioners issued the order for his summary deportation


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 2, 2013)

They way he treated his ppl it's no wonder they snitched on him.


----------



## ziggyross (Sep 2, 2013)

Is this our Nirvana and should we still be ordering from them ?


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Sep 2, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Is this our Nirvana and should we still be ordering from them ?




That's what I was wondering, but it says Seed auctions. I don't think this Nirvana is an auction site :confused2:


----------



## pcduck (Sep 2, 2013)

ziggyross said:
			
		

> Is this our Nirvana and should we still be ordering from them ?



No, they are different


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

Gypsy Nirvana ran an auction. Nirvana Seeds is a dutch seed company. They'd have to pull some extensive Marc emery bullshit to stop them which I believe goes beyond the scope of DEA's legal abilities, course that didn't stop them from busting Marc 

p.s. aaahhhhh too bad and I was just about to order from him NEVER!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 3, 2013)

mAN i JUST went OFF ON Subcool over at RIU. He was laughing it up and thought it was just awesome that gypsy got busted.

that is not the sign of a professional at all....I don't care what your history is between someone just keep that B S to yourself...


----------



## trillions of atoms (Sep 3, 2013)

three letters green eyes....RIU.


----------



## mikeydean (Sep 3, 2013)

7greeneyes said:
			
		

> mAN i JUST went OFF ON Subcool over at RIU. He was laughing it up and thought it was just awesome that gypsy got busted.
> 
> that is not the sign of a professional at all....I don't care what your history is between someone just keep that B S to yourself...


 

Why would you want to waste your time on him?? Got the impression that he's a punk!


----------



## 7greeneyes (Sep 4, 2013)

I know but I was just putting my feelers out around the boards. I never ever really post there. It's just that I saw Subcool had posted a thread when I googled it and couldn't help myself 

will not happen again...lol...


----------



## ozzydiodude (Sep 4, 2013)

Substool ain't worth the haymaker headed his way, but I always keep my promises.

GN is having his way of treating other people come back and bite him in the arse


----------



## medicalguy (Oct 5, 2013)

Yes people it's the real gypsy he's been arrested in the phillippens


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Oct 5, 2013)

Cant believe folks still Listening to the Subfool...I bet he was the Snitch too....Just the way he does Bizz...Did offer Ms Jill  a time out with a Real Man at The Fest...lol...


----------

